# Festplatte haut nicht hin



## unnamed (5. Dezember 2002)

Mein Kumpel hat sich ne 120gb Festplatte geholt und gestern eingebaut.
Die HDD wird zwar vom Gerätemanager erkannt, aber sie ist nicht im Explorer oder Arbeitsplatz vorhanden.

Woran kann das liegen.


----------



## eViLaSh (5. Dezember 2002)

sind vielleicht gewisse treiber fürs mobo nicht installiert ?

oder vielleicht ist die platte nochnicht formatiert !


----------



## goela (5. Dezember 2002)

Schön wäre es, wenn Du uns noch das OS nennen würdest und wie alt der Rechner ist!

- LINUX?
- WINDOWS (95, 98, ME, NT, 2000, XP)?
- BeOS?

Soviel aber mal vorweg! Such mal im Forum. Da ist schon mal so ne ähnliche Frage gestellt worden.


----------

